# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  mp3 cutter για mac??

## spi

καλησπέρα σας!! μήπως ξέρετε κανένα mp3 cutter ή κάτι παρόμοιο για mac?

----------


## nikolaos7

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το fission και είναι πάρα πολύ καλό.Στο προτείνω

----------


## MiLToS_666

Mp3 Trimmer, κόβει τα mp3 χωρίς recompression και με μεγάλη ακρίβεια!
http://www.deepniner.net/mp3trimmer/

----------


## spi

ευχαριστω παιδια!! βολικα και τα 2!!!!

----------


## Whiteyez

Επίσης υπάρχει και το audacity.

----------


## glandprgntv00

Το Joyoshare Media Cutter είναι μια τέλεια επιλογή. Κόβει τυχόν αρχεία πολυμέσων χωρίς απώλεια ποιότητας με ταχύτητα 60Χ.

----------

